# Another IBCC Equivalence Dilemma



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,,could someone help me plz..It's really important
I did SSC (8 subjects including Physics, Chemistry, Biology, Maths) from pakistan and got crap score, i.e. *520/850* .
Now I'm doing A-levels Physics, Chemistry and Biology and hoping to hit 90s InshaAllah.
what'd be Equivalence in my case:

is it *520+90+90+90 = 790/1100*

*or (90+90+90/ 300)*1100 = 990/1100 *(Just for A-level equivalence)

plz consider that I don't need an equivalence for *SSC* since i did it through Pakistani board in Pakistan. the above query is only for *A-level equivalence*. 
please reply... its really urgent..every reply'd be helpful.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I've already answered the question on the other thread. Try not to double post.
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...e-pakistan-medical-colleges-44.html#post27532


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> I've already answered the question on the other thread. Try not to double post.
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...e-pakistan-medical-colleges-44.html#post27532


No, I'm afraid, you haven't.. first of all my case is different, you wouldn't find such a case on the whole forum..
secondly you have just replied about external and internal exams with regards to this question.

plz help to give me some idea, I need to know my Equivalence score in my case so that if score isn't any good, I'll do something else in advance.
Plz help...

p.s. I need Equivalence info *just for A-levels*..the way I tried to work out by looking at WassyKhan's demo gives two very diferent answers, as you can see above.. *I want to know what is the correct way??*
If someone is still unclear about my question plz ask me more details. Many Thanks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Your *question* was if that formula works for A-level courses. I said that formula is *irrelevant* to external examinations (which are also *A-levels*).
Internal examinations are based on individual schools. External examinations are exams that the "board" organizes, in which one whole region takes the same exam such as O/A-levels.
Now that that formula is out of the way. The first formula you posted may be better.


----------



## 782ways (Aug 11, 2011)

What is the formula for calculating the IBCC equivalence for A Level courses? *Not SSC.*


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ No one knows. It's not something they release.


----------



## kanzzz (Jul 10, 2011)

hey is pakstds and islamiat necessary for an equivalence..i have done o levels and As abroad but movin to pak for A levels..please someone contact the ibcc and ask this question ? help pleaseee


----------

